# Post Op Pain Nerve block



## kimweiser (Jul 6, 2012)

Doc chooses 719.41 as a dx code for Nerve block post op pain....however, now most insurance companies are denying that code.  Can 338.18 be used instead?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 6, 2012)

you can use both but sequence the 338.18 code first listed.  The guidelines for the 338 codes provide great direction for the use of these codes.


----------



## kimweiser (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate your help.


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 6, 2012)

kim-816@hotmail.com said:


> Doc chooses 719.41 as a dx code for Nerve block post op pain....however, now most insurance companies are denying that code.  Can 338.18 be used instead?



I always use 338.18 as primary diagnosis, with the reason for surgery as secondary (i.e osteoarthritis of the knee 715.96) with no problems. Don't forget modifier 59 if billing at the same time as the anesthesia code for surgery! 

Kristina, CPC, CANPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 6, 2012)

mcnaryk said:


> I always use 338.18 as primary diagnosis, with the reason for surgery as secondary (i.e osteoarthritis of the knee 715.96) with no problems. Don't forget modifier 59 if billing at the same time as the anesthesia code for surgery!
> 
> Kristina, CPC, CANPC



if the condition no longer exists due to a successful surgery then you no longer code it post operatively.  the knee pain code is fine to indicate the location of the pain especially if the joint has been replaced.


----------

